
Arm China CEO has refused to step down after being dismissed by Arm's board - grandmczeb
https://www.techradar.com/news/arm-sacks-china-boss-over-secret-cayman-islands-activity-but-he-wont-leave
======
grandmczeb
For anyone looking for context, ARM has essentially lost control of its IP and
IP licensing in China. This is largely a result of the US/China battle over
Huawei; the ARM China CEO has repeatedly stated his willingness to continue
working with Huawei despite the US ban. As a consequence, there will likely be
a major chilling effect on hardware companies (or maybe all companies) that
want to set up JV's in China.

------
tpmx
[https://www.electronicsweekly.com/news/business/arm-china-
as...](https://www.electronicsweekly.com/news/business/arm-china-asks-beijing-
government-intervene-row-arm-uk-2020-07/)

> Arm UK sacked the chairman and CEO of Arm China, Allen Wu, but Wu refused to
> go.

> Wu is is said to have hired his own security guards and won’t let
> representatives of the Arm China board or Arm Ltd on the Arm China premises.

> 200 Arm China employees have signed a statement saying it “is a Chinese-
> controlled joint venture that should abide by the Chinese laws and fulfil
> the social responsibility in China. We plead with the government to pay
> attention to the turbulence Arm China is facing now, and intervene to
> protect this strategic asset.”

Lovely. Brilliant demonstration on why everyone should stay out of China.

